# Androhung einer Strafanzeige von Xentec - Was tun?



## Anonymous (16 April 2003)

Hi!
Ich habe eine eMail bekommen, in der die Firma Xentec mich um Stellungnahme bittet. Und zwar weil mein Account bei topwebsites (topwebsites.de bietet ein ad-click partnerprogramm) oft zwar von verschiedenen IPs, aber immer OHNE REFERRER aufgerufen wurde.
Ich vermute, dass "kein referrer" bedeutet, dass xentec in den Statistiken keine daten hat, von wo dieser Klick ausgeführt wurde.

Zur Information:
Xentec ist die Firma, die das Programm SRP2000 auf den Markt bracht. das ist ein Programm, welches von vielen ad-click anbietern genutzt wird um manipulation zu verhindern.

Und eben das wird mir jetzt vorgeworfen.

Ich hatte vorgestern das erste mal eine auszahlung bei diesem anbieter beantragt. Mein Guthaben betrug etwa 20€ und dann wartete ich. Nun kam besagte email, ,in der mir ausschnittsweise die klicks für meinen account angezeigt wurden. Immer mit verschiedenen IPs aber ohne referrer.

Der letzte Satz in der email macht mir jetzt schonn ziemlich muffensausen.

"Wir behalten uns das Recht zu einer Strafanzeige vor." oder so ähnlich.

Jedeenfalls hab ich noch nie geld von denen erhalten. Wie gesagt das erste mal die auszahlung beantragt.

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen.

Habe jetzt, ähnlich wie hier, erst einmal vermutet, dass es sich bei kein referrer um die angabe des klick-ortes (wie sagt man sowas) handelt, aber gleichzeitig drauf verwiesen, ,dass ich mir nocht sicher bin,  was das nun ist. dann habe ich denen mitgeteilt, dass ich auf keinen fall ne starfanzeige will (logisch, oder?) und deshalb auf die auszahlung verzichten würde und die meinem account löschen sollen.

Schliesslich will ich nicht vorbestraft werden oder sowas...


Könntet ihr mir mal sagen, was ich jetzt zu erwarten habe?
Ich mein ne starfanzeige wäre schon krass... 

danke schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Entweder Du hast beschissen und dann ist die Strafanzeige auch berechtigt. Oder Du hast nicht beschissen und dann brauchst Du vor einer Strafanzeige auch keine Angst zu haben.
Mittlerweile blockieren viele User die Referrer über Zusatztools (WebWasher o.ä.) und damit taucht der Referrer auch nicht in den Logs auf.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2003)

natürlich habe ich nicht beschissen, aber das macht mir trotzdem angst! Würde dir das keine angst machen?

Also ist der referrer genau das,  was ich vermutet hatte!?
wenn einer da wäre sollte da also meine URL stehen, von der homepage, von der der klick ausgelöst wurde, oder?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Würde dir das keine angst machen?


Wenn ich nix gemacht habe, dann nein.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist der referrer genau das,  was ich vermutet hatte!?
> wenn einer da wäre sollte da also meine URL stehen, von der homepage, von der der klick ausgelöst wurde, oder?


Vermutlich.
Ich denke schon.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2003)

Hier hast Du mal eine ganz gute Erklärung, was ein Referrer ist:
http://dalastat.de/referrer.html
Allerdings genügt es heute, alternative Webbrowser zu verwenden, um den Referrer zu unterbinden. Ganz zu schweigen von Firewalls und dergleichen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Datum: 16.04.2003 Uhrzeit: 19:51:48
Referer blockiert: Referer: http://dalastat.de/referrer.html gesendet für http://dalastat.de/beenden.gif
Also schau mal auf Deiner Kiste nach, wo bei Dir der Referrer geknickt wird und schreib das den Leuten.


----------



## AmiRage (16 April 2003)

Und der Grund des Manipulationsvorwurfs ist der fehlende Referrer. Sehr seltsam. Steht das wirklich explizit in der eMail?


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

die haben mir halt geschrieben,  das ich versucht hätte das system zu manipulieren.

da sind dann 4 spalten:
1. Datum/Uhrzeit des Klicks
2. Meine Accountkennung
3. Die IP von der der Klick kam
4. Zitat "Kein Referrer!"


die IPs sind natürlich immer verschiedene...also kann das doch bloss wegen dem "Kein Referrer!" sein...


uund unten drunter dann halt der Satz:



> Der Auszahlungsantrag wird bis auf Klärung verweigert. Desweiteren behalten wir uns vor, gegen Sie Strafanzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Entweder die sind nicht in der Lage klar zu formulieren, warum die Auszahlung (zunächst) verweigert wird oder Du überliest die entscheidenden Textpassagen und zitierst sie hier nicht. Denn mit dem was Du hier angibst, kann keiner nachvollziehen, warum Dir Manipulation vorgeworfen wird.

Vielleicht fragst Du bei denen einfach mal nach?

Hast Du vielleicht selbst auf "Deine" Banner geklickt?


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

@devilfrank
ich hab auf meinem PC ne firewall. Norton komplettpaket...ich lasse keinen referrer durch, aber darum geht es ja nicht.

Wäre ja lustig wenn ich denen schreibe: "ich verwende ne firewall und deshalb steht da kein referrer"  quark
die werfen mir ja manipulation vor. Ich darf da nicht selber draufklicken...also selber


danke für den link zum thema referrer


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie haben einen Auszahlungsantrag bei Topwebsites.de gestellt. Dabei haben wir bei Ihrem ersten Auszahlungsantrag auch die entsprechenden Protokollierungen geprüft.
> 
> ...



hier ist dann ne liste mit den zeitangaben der klicks unnd accountnummer etc.



> Der Auszahlungsantrag wird bis auf Klärung verweigert. Desweiteren behalten wir uns vor, gegen Sie Strafanzeige zu erstatten.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß,
> Topwebsites.de



das ist alles


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Dabei wurde festgestellt, dass Sie mehrmals versucht haben, dass System zu manipulieren.
> >
> > Wir bitten Sie eine Stellungnahme hierzu zu nehmen.


Also wenn das alles ist, dann kann Dir hier wohl wirklich keiner weiterhelfen. Hellsehen, was die damit gemeint haben, kann hier keiner.  

Frag' doch einfach mal an, was Du wie manipuliert haben sollst bzw. was die überhaupt meinen?!


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

Das ist doch Quark.
Die *vermuten* dass Du manipulieren wolltest.
Also: entweder Du hast manipuliert, dann schreibe die Kohlen ab und leiste Abbitte oder Du hast nicht manipuliert und dann machst Du denen die Hölle heiß.
Wo liegt jetzt genau das Problem?


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Ich sehe gerade, dass diese eMail ja anscheinend von TopWebSites kam und nicht wie Du oben schreibst von Xentec.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

also der absender der email ist "[email protected]" aber uunterschrieben ist mit topwebsites.de

vielleicht haben die von topwebsites das skript von xentec gekauft und den absender nicht geändert...

ich warte jetzt schon seit gestern mittag auf ne antwort von denen. Mal gucken was sie mir schreiben. Die Kohlen sind mir jetzt relativ unwichtig,  aber ich hab voll keinen bock auf strafanzeige 

jedednfalls hab ich denen geantwortet und 1 email genügt. Die sollens ich jetzt ruhig mal melden.


----------

